# Last week or so in the Bama surf



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Busy last two weeks in the shop. Awful. Something about these big, dumb, red things offshore has everybody fired up.

The bite has been solid _most days _but the weeds invaded early this week and really screwed up the beach pluggin game. Topwaters have been drawing big hits but connecting has been an issue so I keep sticking to subsurface lures. I like big hits, but I like landing fish more!!! 

The main thing is scouting firsthand before hitting the beach because that sand has been moving a lot in very short periods. It's nice when the weather stays somewhat consistent and you can fish the same troughs and holes for longer stretches of time, but that hasn't been the case this season. It's constant homework...or should I say "legwork". 

The best action has actually been later in the mornings for me especially about an hour after the incoming tide has had a chance to really affect things. Specks, Reds, Flounder, Pompano, Spanish, etc. It's all out there in force right now.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm hoping that I can get a chance to go either Thursday or Friday. At least that's the plan.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We will have to see what that system does in the SW gulf


----------



## Joel1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Chris, 
Looking forward to being in your area in a few weeks. I've never been to Orange Beach but have used what I've learned from your post on Cape San Blas and done well. From what I've seen, it seems the fishing seems to be a little better over your way. We'll be down on the 24th and plan on stopping by the store. I know it's hard to say this far out but does the fishing in the surf remain good through the summer or will it die off the hotter it gets?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There's consistent enough action throughout the season to keep my feet in the sand. Of course, once Tarpon are off the beaches I'm pretty fixated on that. June is awesome and the first bit of July can be good too.


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

You are the master!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Brownfisher said:


> You are the master!


I just do the best I can bud. Sometimes I make em eat, other times they tell me to go fly a kite


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Chris V said:


> I just do the best I can bud. Sometimes I make em eat, other times they tell me to go fly a kite


I hope you will give some pointers on how to fish the tsunami swim shad and the rip n slash. I cannot catch a cold with them. I feel sure the fish are there. I feel that I am not giving them the right action.


----------



## AndrewM51 (May 22, 2017)

Really enjoy reading your posts. I'll be down there last week in June and definitely plan on swinging by your shop the first day!


----------



## MikeeT (Jun 20, 2016)

Nice update Chris.

We're headed down again next week & I'm hoping to get on some fish.

I'll stop by the shop & see you as I need to grab a few things. 

-Mike
Nashville


----------

